# Having an Awful week - Poodle pictures, please?



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Any time <3


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Layla’smum (Dec 16, 2020)

Here’s my Layla


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

twyla said:


> View attachment 477464


Awwwhh


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Any time <3
> 
> View attachment 477465


I always love peggy's expression!


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Spottytoes said:


> View attachment 477466


omg what a sweet face, and that curly tail.. ahh!


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Layla’smum said:


> Here’s my Layla
> 
> View attachment 477467


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Ritter is having a bad day too. He fell off the dock and needed to be rescued.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

cowpony said:


> Ritter is having a bad day too. He fell off the dock and needed to be rescued.
> View attachment 477468


LOL!


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi from Cooper 😀


----------



## Silverbelle (Mar 24, 2020)

Wow, that certainly lifted my spirit.  Thank you, Ava for the suggestion. I hope things get better for you.


----------



## Silverbelle (Mar 24, 2020)

This is Flynn, my sons Spoo. I picked him up and kept him two weeks before sending him to the family. By then, it was too late and I was totally in love and had to get a Poodle of my own. The photo is taken with a stuffed toy I had as a teen. Soooo.... 60 yrs ago?!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Silverbelle said:


> View attachment 477472
> View attachment 477472
> 
> This is Flynn, my sons Spoo. I picked him up and kept him two weeks before sending him to the family. By then, it was too late and I was totally in love and had to get a Poodle of my own. The photo is taken with a stuffed toy I had as a teen. Soooo.... 60 yrs ago?!


That’s such a sweet story!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

At the vet… “get me out of here!”


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Starla said:


> View attachment 477473
> 
> At the vet… “get me out of here!”


looks like she's driving!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle looking all fluffy.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Click-N-Treat said:


> View attachment 477477
> Noelle looking all fluffy.


She is really so pretty


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy says "just chill".


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

"Are you _sure _I need to go in my crate?"


----------



## Bailey_Whiskey (Jan 18, 2021)

“Where’s the treats that you sometimes hide in my toys??”


----------



## Faust (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Breakfast in the garden! Yummy!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Beatrice is trying out for the new Coneheads movie


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

twyla said:


> View attachment 477489
> 
> Beatrice is trying out for the new Coneheads movie


omg! LOL!


----------



## Anniebanannie (Mar 21, 2019)

Ava. said:


> I'm requesting cute poodles as a form of therapy 😍 🤣





Ava. said:


> I'm requesting cute poodles as a form of therapy 😍 🤣





Ava. said:


> I'm requesting cute poodles as a form of therapy 😍 🤣


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Ava. said:


> I'm requesting cute poodles as a form of therapy [emoji7] [emoji1787]


So sorry you are having a bad week. Charlie the Poodle sends snuggles. Here he is, taking care of "his" grandson.









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebanannie (Mar 21, 2019)

And this is Persi’s brother ... same father...


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

cowpony said:


> Ritter is having a bad day too. He fell off the dock and needed to be rescued.
> View attachment 477468


Poor Ritter! Charlie the Poodle fell off a dock when he was 12 weeks old and I barely snagged him from 3 feet underwater . He was so traumatized that he will not willingly enter water deeper than his knees, 4 years later

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Charlie's Person said:


> Poor Ritter! Charlie the Poodle fell off a dock when he was 12 weeks old and I barely snagged him from 3 feet underwater . He was so traumatized that he will not willingly enter water deeper than his knees, 4 years later
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


Awe. Too bad.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Annie sends a smile and hopes your week is going better.
She says all you need to be happy in life is a squeaky ball.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Here is Winnie pre hair cut giving her best Bee Gee smile to cheer you up.


----------



## CieCie (Dec 27, 2020)

Soooo tired!








I hope you feel better!! SMILE!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

These are from today's walk.


----------



## Silverbelle (Mar 24, 2020)

I have so much enjoyed all these pictures! They are all so cute and couldn't help but smile.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Silverbelle said:


> I have so much enjoyed all these pictures! They are all so cute and couldn't help but smile.


I smiled too.

it was much needed.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy testing the water.


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Annie is very wise. A squeaky ball will solve the world's problems

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Misteline said:


> View attachment 477478
> 
> 
> "Are you _sure _I need to go in my crate?"


Amazing how long a freshly shaved Poodle's legs look!

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

a very sleepy weasel


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

@Phaz23

I know it's juvenile of me, but Tekno's "grapes" always make me giggle.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Misteline said:


> @Phaz23
> 
> I know it's juvenile of me, but Tekno's "grapes" always make me giggle.


Oh they’re so funny! My boyfriend and I are always laughing about his danger puffs. I don’t think I can ever neuter him because they’re practically a part of his personality and sense of humor 🤣


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Phaz23 said:


> a very sleepy weasel
> View attachment 477537


Please, Contain your trouble puffs sir


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Ava. said:


> Please, Contain your trouble puffs sir


😂


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Would you except cute cat pics?


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Would you except cute cat pics?


Yes, I will. I love cats too.

I'll also accept chickens & fish


----------



## wrathfulmom (Aug 9, 2017)

Ava. said:


> Yes, I will. I love cats too.
> 
> I'll also accept chickens & fish


How about a kitten ON a poodle?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cats&Poodle (Aug 26, 2020)

Ava. said:


> Yes, I will. I love cats too.
> 
> I'll also accept chickens & fish


Monkey hopes your week got better... 😸


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

o


wrathfulmom said:


> How about a kitten ON a poodle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg thats the best


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Ava. said:


> I'm requesting cute poodles as a form of therapy 😍 🤣


All these poodle pix really made my day!

Beau gets Puppy education grooming this Friday! Yay!


----------



## amead0703 (Dec 8, 2017)

With my big uncle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amead0703 (Dec 8, 2017)

Being the big uncle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amead0703 (Dec 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amead0703 (Dec 8, 2017)

Lots of smiles and cuddles sent from my gang x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charley'sMom (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

That picture is _Amazing_!


----------



## Charley'sMom (Jun 16, 2011)

Misteline said:


> That picture is _Amazing_!


Awww, thank you! It's just Charley being Charley😃


----------



## mullyman (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

The Popster and Bertie ...


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

The Popster said:


> The Popster and Bertie ...
> View attachment 477727


This is a great picture too! They're having so much fun!


----------



## Fantomdata (Aug 7, 2019)

Ava. said:


> I'm requesting cute poodles as a form of therapy 😍 🤣


----------



## Fantomdata (Aug 7, 2019)

Sailor poses cute all the time!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Happy Popster
View attachment 477728
View attachment 477728


----------



## Dave320c (Dec 24, 2020)

Vegas! Road Trip!!!


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Now imagine if this was what you found opening your luggage at your destination! "Did the TSA replace my clothes with a poodle?"

Fair trade, I'd say.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Welcome @Dave320c! Tell us about you and your poo!


----------



## Dave320c (Dec 24, 2020)

Amber Rose was about four months old then and 20 pounds of fun. Now she is 6.5 months and 40 pounds of puppy.
We go to Vegas from Orange Co about once a month. Amber is lucky as she has two yards with grass.
Here she is after her first spa day just back from the groomer. (about one month ago)


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Dave320c said:


> Amber Rose was about four months old then and 20 pounds of fun. Now she is 6.5 months and 40 pounds of puppy.
> We go to Vegas from Orange Co about once a month. Amber is lucky as she has two yards with grass.
> Here she is after her first spa day just back from the groomer. (about one month ago)
> 
> View attachment 479057


Amber Rose is very pretty!


----------



## Dave320c (Dec 24, 2020)

Thank you. Amber came from Chris Bailey in Phalen, Ca (near Victoreville. Amber's Mom was imported from Italy and Dad is local; both champions.


----------

